# GL Pease - Ravens Wing



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Gl Pease Ravens wing 

Tin date 11-19- 2004

After much hype of this discontinued tin I decided to pick some up on ebay. Opening the tin, basic pease latakia campfire aroma. Lighting bowl I am greeted with a familiar taste, much like Odyssey. IN fact the tobacco looks a lot like odyssey with its black and tan coloring. This Is a good smoke, dont think I will chase it on ebay anymore but I am glad I picked up a tin to try. I think if you aged a tin of odyssey you would have close to ravens wing.


----------

